# R.I.P Lennox xxxx



## jill3

I don't know if any of you have been following the sad story of Lennox. Belfast City Council took him away from a loving home 2 years ago saying he was a pit bull. DNA proved he wasn't.
He had never bit or shown any aggression.
He was kept in conditions that would make you cry. He had skin problems and looked in a bad way under their care.
Numerous court hearings to know avail.
You can read all about him on face book Save Lennox.

Lennox was sadly murdered to day by Belfast City council.
Thousands of people all over the world have tried to save you Lennox and tears are flowing.
We are so so sorry we could not save you.
May you R.I.P and have lots of fun and love at Rainbow Bridge.

We will never forget you Lennox xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

As for Belfast City Council and the Dog Warden who lied about you may you Burn in Hell. I believe in Karma and I hope it comes to you in an agonising slow way.


----------



## Tigerneko

Yep, we've all been following it from the beginning, it's all over Dog Chat at the moment. 

Such a shame he had to suffer on for so long. There has been wrongdoing on both sides, both within the court and from his owners.

Run Free Lennox, I hope you have found peace at last xx


----------



## Ang2

Devastating news! How can they get away with this?


----------



## cheekyscrip

shame on Belfast city council...shame on the dog warden...shame on court...my heart goes to poor dog's owners...


----------



## cazbah

So sad judge the dog not the breed, RIP Lennox free after 2 long years of incarceration, I doubt you would ever have been the same boy anyway but wished for a better outcome for you xxx


----------



## LouLatch

Tis so sad!! I wish people would open their minds and not judge bully looking breeds.
Some humans have alot to answer for!! 

END BSL!!!

R.I.P Lennox! xx


----------



## kateh8888

So sad. Run free Lennox. You are now safe from the hands of evil. x x


----------



## rose

How very upsetting and futile, poor dog - shame that no one could see sense and let him be rehomed on a sort of licence 2 years ago instead of locking him up and making him unsuitable to ever be homed. If he had to die, it would have kinder for it to happen at the start. RIP Lennox, I hope you have a better life where you have gone. Too many self righteous axxxholes in this world.


----------



## Dani2012

Drew it for him. Safe to say I've been crying. RIP Lennox, you beautiful boy. At last you are free from the hands of tyranny, and may you sleep well. xx


----------



## dorrit

This is just so wrong, this dog condemmed to death for doing nothing wrong.

The law is so flawed. If anything comes of this sacrifice let it be the end of the law which murdered Lennox.


----------



## jill3

Dani2012 said:


> Drew it for him. Safe to say I've been crying. RIP Lennox, you beautiful boy. At last you are free from the hands of tyranny, and may you sleep well. xx


A lovely drawing. Many tears have flowed today.
I hope he is now at Rainbow Bridge being cared for by the Angels x


----------



## Malmum

Sleep well sweet boy and when you're not sleeping you have a ball at the beautiful bridge. You are in a far better place now and will never be judged again. 

You will always be remembered as a hero. xxx


----------



## katie200

This was just wrong, poor dog.

RIP Lennox hope you find peace over at rainbow bridge. 

I hope karma, comes and bite your murders on the butt.

Sleep tight.


----------



## Kiwi

I am so sorry Lennox - we let you down. Run free little boy and forgive us xx


----------



## lennox4ever

jill3 said:


> A lovely drawing. Many tears have flowed today.
> I hope he is now at Rainbow Bridge being cared for by the Angels x


I don't know how this works but I am so grief stricken with the death of Lennox! Been crying for 2 days now! Lennox RIP


----------



## Guest

Shame on the scum and their compassionless psyches.

Why not list those responsible' making the decisions, or who refused to stop it. Then when elections are due, we can all bombard the local papers, to remind dog lovers.


----------



## alan g a

It is been my experience that it is not the breed that is at fault but how they are brought up and cared for. Their a number of people in my area who own 'DANGEROUS BREEDS'. There has been no problem with any of them. Some will approach and sniff then walk on. Others will similarly contiune on their way with their.
RIP Lennox you free now little one.


----------



## Spellweaver

Poor Lennox - guilty of nothing, victim of the cruelty of uncaring, unfeeling humans. I feel as if I have lost one of my own pets - his poor family must be so devastated. My heart goes out to them - can hardly type for crying.

RIP Lennox.


----------



## Guest

R.I.P Lennox, I am shocked that BCC could even do this, I hope they suffer.


----------



## DogLove3

Yes have been following the story from the start.

Its absolutely terrible that Lennox has been murdered by BCC.
He was an innocent dog, who one day was cruelly seized from his loving family.
It is a disgrace and breed discrimination needs to stop because innocent family pets are being snatched away because of how they look.

Poor baby, he would have felt so proud if he understood how much support and love he had from all around the world.....but sadly it just wasn't enough to make these murderers listen.

RIP Lennox.


----------



## TheDogHouse

I might not be very popular saying this but he was let down by humans on both sides. It seems all this may have been avoided if his owners were not 9 months late renewing his licence. They were sent a couple of written reminders apparently and warned they would come to the property, if this was not done, which they ended up doing. It was on this visit that Lennox was spotted and seen to be of 'type', so the dog warden was contacted. She couldnt get near Lennox and was told not to get anywhere near him in certain unsavoury, threatening words. The warden returned another day, took measurements and he was deemed to be 'of pitbull type', so taken away. His owners contacted a respected animal rescue lady who specialised in bully breeds who offered to take Lennox. The key was to petition the Courts before it even came to a hearing in those cases and the rescue lady did point that out to Lennox's owner. The Court was never petitioned by the owner to have Lennox removed from the jurisdiction. The rest is history. Apparently Lennox had skin conditions and hair loss problems before being being taken.

There has been a lot of manipulating, a lot of holding back of facts and some inexcusable behaviour on both sides. At the end of the day, a dog suffered at the hands of humans and should never have been locked up for 2 years in little more than a prison. That was cruel.

It was the courts rulings who decided Lennox's ultimate fate not the BCC, and not the dog warden (who took months to feel comfortable around Lennox) they were just sticking to the letter of the law. However, I do not understand why Lennox case was not allowed well-respected behavioural experts reports to be submitted and included in the case. I do not understand why Lennox's sibling living nearby was found not to be 'of type'. I do not understand why an alternative outcome could not be reached when strong ideas were submitted for consideration. The problem is that I think it all came too late for the courts decision.

This is why BSL has to end. It's totally and utterly unfair. Where do they stop with adding breed after breed to this list because human's can't be bothered to train and care for their dogs properly. Not giving them mental stimulation and the unconditional love that they give us. We've got to get tough on responsible ownership and put an end to puppy mills and backstreet breeders. I could go on and on with what I'd like to see implemented but right now I'll just say run free Lennox. I'm so sorry you were badly let down by humans. It was not your fault. I'm so glad you're no longer suffering. Xx


----------



## Quinzell

Whilst I believe some of what you say, can I ask what your source is? You seem very certain of your accusations.

Much has been said for and against the family, and the BCC. Much has also been fabricated on behalf of both sides.


----------



## Lulus mum

Was SO upset when I read this last night.

The whole thing has been a farce from start to finish and the longer it went on the more the B.C.C. were likely not to back down and admit they did things wrong


Lennox-you were let down and we want you to know how much people from all over the world tried to save you.

Ive no doubt that you would have hundreds of friends at Rainbow Bridge who will look after you
No more pain -you will be free and able to enjoy what you were so cruelly deprived of .

I dont know how some people involved in this can sleep at night and they make me ashamed to be human 

Sleep well 
Maureen


----------



## sarahecp

So sad 

RIP Lennox, run free at the bridge little one xx


----------



## Paula07

So, so sorry to hear this. 
Run free beautiful boy, you are in a better place now.


----------



## tashax

R.I.P beautiful boy xxxx


----------



## noushka05

Run free now Lennox xxxxx

it didnt matter that you were innocent because those people cant feel compassion, they are heartless!! they should hang their heads in shame for what theyve done!!


----------



## lozb

Run free sweet Lennox.
May justice come through in this fight for what is right & fair.
xx


----------



## Dougie bug

Run over the Rainbow bridge Lennox there are many frineds waiting to greet you. 
This was so wrong, I wrote to the Balfast council twice...No reply!
I wish the Dog wardern suffers till the ends of days... Nasty bit of work!


----------



## Quinzell

Dougie Bug, I wrote 16 letters.....the only reply I got was an acknowledgement from the Prime Ministers office. 

RIP Lennox.....you will always be in our thoughts and our fight for you will continue.


----------



## x PIXIE x

RIP lennox, you beautiful boy


----------

